
Senator says Congress should consider letting companies 'hack back' - MikeLui
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-cybersecurity-202/2018/08/21/the-cybersecurity-202-sen-whitehouse-says-congress-should-consider-letting-companies-hack-back-after-cyberattacks/5b7af0301b326b7234392a63/
======
mtgx
If senators are asking for this, then there must be some companies out there
that have lobbied for this. What kind of company would ask for something like
this? Is it Oracle and its ilk?

~~~
dagw
_What kind of company would ask for something like this?_

Companies that sell 'security' services.

------
LinuxBender
Attribution can be hard. What liability will companies have if they "hack-
back" the wrong people and/or cause financial losses as a result?

